

Hacker News iPhone Interface (needs work) - jmonegro
http://www.intersquash.com/feed/ec275ee7

======
nirmal
It doesn't seem to work right now but is it going to be anything more than
<http://www.icombinator.net/> ?

~~~
nirmal
I'll take a crack at it :)

<http://mobilehackernews.appspot.com/>

EDIT: added links to discussion here.

------
st3fan
I can't get past the initial screen. When clicking on an article I just get an
extra grey bar at the top on the same screen. Tried it on a iPhone 3GS with
3.0.

~~~
ujjwalg
Yes I noticed the same thing. But the title of the post says Interface and
mentions needs work, so, I will give these guys a slack.

------
ujjwalg
I know the title says (needs work), but I just wanted to point out that having
points and posted time will be really useful.

------
ig0rskee
Good start! Reminds me of iUi

There's also the mobile view we did a while back at <http://yc.mobify.me/> \-
back then pg said that the HN mobile strategy is in the works, so maybe we'll
see something soon

------
aberman
Well done. Looks cool.

